# Slot Car Podcasts?



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi chaps,

I often listen to podcasts while I work as they help pass the time and it stops you listening to the same list of tunes over and over again.

But I've not been able to find a podcast about slot cars yet. Plenty of content for radio controlled models and for model trains but none for us slot junkies. 

So I was just wondering really how many of you would download/stream a podcast on slot cars and what content you would want to listen to?

So for example, would you be happy with a multi scale show where perhaps one in three features was relevant to you? To take this concept slightly further this might mean that the HO feature of the week was racing and the next week modelling/customising and so on. 

Or would you prefer to listen to something which was relevant to the scale you like on its own?

And I suppose the big one, would you want to contribute!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I prefer to watch

That's why I started the video library.

listening to races ore tips and etc.. is hard for me to process.

but I sure there are others out there with better brains that would love it:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what is podcast?


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Al, its basically a pre-recorded radio show that you download and listen to on your phone or mp3 player. There are a multitude out there on business, comedy, finance, r/c, sports and most other things but not slots.

SlotKing, I'l check out the video library. Great idea. The reason I like the idea of a podcast though is it means I can think about slots and hear people talking about them while I'm working. Watching videos and even reading the net is somewhat frowned upon!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, thank you. I don't think my phone does that though! hey, it takes pictures!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

You're getting there with the phone Al, have you played Snake yet? :dude:

From the looks of it on here this isn't as popular an idea as I had perhaps expected. I will ask the other forums that I'm on and see if I can get enough interest to move the idea on. Otherwise no worries and back to a slotless listening experience in my working day!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Gareth, I have addictive personality! I have to be very careful. what would be a simple diversion to others might become an obsession for me. so, I don't go in for games, faceplants, twitts and such.
I do like your idea of sharing interests through simple media that can be accessed at our own pace, time and desire. keep looking. you will find the right group of folks.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:Cheers Al!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am interested!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I am interested!


Sad, isn't it OX. Most of the votes for not for me, proby do not even know ya don't need a smart phone or iPod or iPad to receive Podcasts! I listen to them regularly on my compter. Oh well. pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Good point Parts Pig. You could have a podcast playing on the computer while working at the workbench. Download one to a jab stick and play it back on the timing sytem computer throgh windows media player.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I voted no because I rarely listen to music on CD, or the radio, let alone anything else that would distract me from babbling to myself, which I do regularly, pretty much all day! :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

So a podcast would save your voice. And give you some one else to chew on your ear.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah, I'd be trying to babble over it. Then I'd forget what I was doing and mill a Vee into my thumb. :freak:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Guys with all due respect and being a miserable old guy who hates any sort of change,dont be so quick to blow off the idea of a podcast.

Ive been a fan of talk radio since i was a kid.I was an odd child.My brother turned me on to podcasts a few years back,and ive been hooked ever since.

Unless they deal with current events,podcasts are not time sensitive like radio is.Meaning,you dont have to be at a radio at a specific time in order to hear a show.You grab them and listen to them at your leisure,kind of like how you get a magazine and you grab it throughout the month and read it here and there.

I hate having something in both of my ears,so i get a cheapo pair of earbuds and cut one bud off.Much better for an old guy.

Its a way better way to kill time when you are waiting in line or at a doctors office then poking inside of your ear with your car key.

I listen to them at work when i am doing some mind numbingly mundane task.

So that being said,i think a slot podcast would be great.There is a rc heli one i listen to that is quite good.

Probably something once a month would make the most sense.And as a guy who messes with HO,i still,love anything to do with any type or scale of slot car,i would definitely be a subscriber.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Mike



Sent from my iPad


----------

